# Warnung bei: RelativeLayout / ScrollView / LinearLayout



## Gast2 (7. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

egal wie rum ich's dreh,
immer bekomme ich ne Warnung "*This ScrollView layout or its RelativeLayout parent is possibly useless*"
Meine layout.xml: [XML]<RelativeLayout..>
  <ScrollView..>
    <LinearLayout..>
      <Button ../>
      <TextView../>
      ...
      <TextView../>
    </LinearLayout>
  </ScrollView>
</RelativeLayout>[/XML]

Ich weiß, was diese Warnung meint,
aber es soll scrollbar sein,
ScrollView kann nicht als oberstes Element stehen,
ScrollView darf nur ein Kind-Element besitzen (habe ich mit LinearLayout regeln wollen),
...

Ich weiß nicht wie ich es drehen soll, so dass es scrollbar ist und keine Warnungen kommen.
Wer weiß was?
...und wie's geht?

Frank


----------



## schlingel (7. Sep 2012)

> ScrollView kann nicht als oberstes Element stehen


Wo steht das? Das sollte hinhauen und das unnütze RelativeLayout wird auch die Warnung auslösen. 

Prinzipiell egal, es bremst die App nur ein wenig, weil eine View unnützerweise zusätzlich aufgelöst werden muss.



> ScrollView darf nur ein Kind-Element besitzen (habe ich mit LinearLayout regeln wollen)


Das ist vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Sep 2012)

Voll cool!
Ganz grossen Dank Schlingel!
Ich freue mich sehr. 

Foren fetzen und 
vor allem, 
dass es so hilfsbereite Menschen gibt! :toll:

[XML] <ScrollView xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
        xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
        android:id="@+id/scrollView1"
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_margin="20dp" >

        <LinearLayout
            android:layout_width="match_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            androidrientation="vertical" >

            <Button ...
und alles wieder zu.[/XML]


----------

